# Klettern und streetjumping neben dem trialen



## maiktrial (11. November 2004)

also ich muss schon sagen als ich anfing zu trialen wusste ich immer nich so genau ob ich manche dinge gleich schaffe ..also machte ich es erst ma zu fuss...ich merkte das das ein riesen spass macht und hab gleichzeitig noch ein neues hobby entdeckt...für mich ist es der reiz fast unschaffbare dinge schaffbar zu machen oder es wenigstens zu versuchen..das klettern is auch gut für arm und beinkraft die man beim trialen ja bekanntlich brauch..streetjumping hat sich dann auch später noch entwickelt es fördert unheimlich die sprungkraft .....also was haltet ihr von klettern und streetjumping??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2004)

also abundzu wenn ich grad mal es bici beiseite gestellt habe hops ich auch mal zufuß rum....macht schon fun....denk aml das bringt auch etwas sprungpowwer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (11. November 2004)

ich klettere auch und finde es nicht gut fürs trialen: man trainiert fast nur statische Kraft und Fingerkraft - keine Sprungkraft - außer man klettert a la Klem Loskot und macht 2m Dynamos; wenn ich intensiv klettere kann ich ein paar Tage nimma trialen, weil mir dann die Arme sofort weh tun - die Muskeln sind das Reißen nicht mehr gewohnt...

übrigends was Du mit "streetjumping" meinst heist eigentlich lé parcour...


----------



## konrad (11. November 2004)

lé parcour ist doch nur die truppe aus frankreich-das rumklettern und springen in der stadt,oder sonst wo,heißt freerunning-habe letztens darüber ein beitrag auf ARTE gesehen


----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> lé parcour ist doch nur die truppe aus frankreich-das rumklettern und springen in der stadt,oder sonst wo,heißt freerunning-habe letztens darüber ein beitrag auf ARTE gesehen



die truppe hab ich vor mehr als 5 jahren auch auf tracks gesehn. das sind die mit den sturmhauben oder? hat mich ziemlich fasziniert und wir hatten auch mal ne phase das zu machen. wir nannten das "househopping". wir sind nachts von dach zu dach in der stadt. in der hochphase haben wir an öffentliche häuserfasaden an stellen wo man schlecht rankommt bettleinen mit der aufschrift "midi" gehängt. war einfach ein fantasiewort und ich möchte wissen was sich die leute wohl gedacht haben die morgens das plakat an der fasade hängen sehn haben. hihihi...
hätt fast lust sowas wieder zu machen. und dann morgens mit der digicam dokumentieren und ein buch auflegen: idiotische banner an berühmten gebäuden.


----------



## LauraPalmer (11. November 2004)

@konrad:

aha... kenn eben auch die Vids von den Franzosen, obwohl eins kenn ich von einem Russen und das lief auch unter lé parcour... müssem wir den Raimund-Aut fragen, der kennt sich da gut aus...


----------



## City Driver (11. November 2004)

Wer sich dafür interressieren kann muss sich unbedingt Yamakasi angucken. 
Der Film is einfach nur gut un außerdem vom Regiseur aller Taxi Filme. Und zwar Luc Besson. Einer der meiner Meinung seinen ganz eigenen Filmstil hat und sich damit auch durchsetzt.

Außerdem ganz wichtig http://www.parkour.de
Links, ne couhle Community, viele Bilder und so weiter. Sehr Interessant. 
Der Spoert bringt einen Körperlich echt weit. Isn gutes Training. Und macht Natürlich Spaß ohne Ende. Ich empfehl das einfach ma allen.


----------



## isah (11. November 2004)

ich üb manchmal so viele paletten wie möglich hochzuspringen, also auch ohne bike.. Ansonsten noch so hin und wieder ein bisschen springen üben, eigentlich so als trial training gedacht, ich bin halt auf ner ganztages schule, und da haben wir 2 h pause, da fallen einem die dümmsten sachen ein   

Die von euch die das üben, können ja mal posten wie hoch sie ohne bike kommen, oder wie weit so von beiden beinen aus und so.
Würd mich schon mal interessieren.

Ich mess auch mal, hab mir heute aber beim trialn eine rippe gebrochen, also wird das so bald nix bei mir.

martin


----------



## aramis (11. November 2004)

@Wimmeretz:
Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad kletterst du so? Und wie lange machst das schon?

Ich gebe dir zwar recht, die Belastung auf den Körper ist eine andere, finde es aber fürs Trialen trotzdem sehr nützlich. Hatte früher immer Krämpfe in den Beinen oder den Unterarmen, vor allem bei Wettkämpfen. Seit ich klettere ist das wie weggeblassen. Das Klettern übt dich darin, in den besch.... Positionen Körperspannung zu halten.
Bouldern und Traversieren verwandeln deinen Körper in eine subtile Hügellandschaft. Lange Routen in großer Höhe, besonders im Vorstieg, haben ne ganze Menge mit nem klaren Kopf zu tun, so wie auch das Durchfahren einer Trialsektion (nur in noch höherem Maße). Beim Klettern schulst du dein Gleichgewicht (und die Gewichtsverlagerung aktiv zu nutzen) und lernst, deinen Skills zu vertrauen; z. B. wenn du bei einem Boulder dein ganzes Gewicht auf nen sloper legst, von dem du nicht wirklich glaubst, dass er hält, oder diese kleinen Griffe (bzw. Felsleisten), auf die gerade noch ne halbe Fingerkuppe passt...
Übersteigt die Begeisterung fürs Klettern eine gewisse Schwelle, hungert man sich die letzten Fett-Resourcen vom Körper, um möglichst leicht zu werden - was letztlich auch dem Trialer in dir zugute kommt. Hab in der realtiv kurzen Zeit, die ich klettere, 8-10kg abgenommen. Dazu hat mich Trial in fünf Jahren nicht gebracht.
Tja, was wäre noch zu nennen... ja... Trial macht den Körper dehnbar und elastisch, selbst dann, wenn du nicht extra Dehnungsübungen machst. Ergo kannste deine Kamasutra-Skills ausbauen (Zweites Buch versteht sich, da stehen die Schmuddl-Sachen drin); und wer schon mal den Benito beim Sidehop oder den Hermance beim Landen einer Tippung gesehen hat, weiß, wie wichtig Dehnbarkeit für den ambitionierten Trialerkörper ist.
Hinzu kommt noch die technische Komponente. Wie Trial hat auch das Klettern unglaublich viel mit Technik zu tun. Ich klettere oft mit ner Freundin, die 10cm kleiner ist als ich und bei weitem nich so viel Power hat. Aber die Technik holt alles raus. Die Frau steigt Ruten vor, die ich gerade so im Nachstieg schaffe.
Die Wettkampfmodi ähneln sich ebenfalls. Trialsektionen wie Kletterrouten dürfen vorm comp nicht "geübt" werden. Naja, rockclimbing comps sind ja meisten sogar noch on sight! 

Mein letztes Argument sei nun www.trialsworld.com. Dort findest du Trial und Bouldering Seite an Seite, vereint in harmonischer Zweisamkeit.


----------



## elhefe (12. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte früher immer Krämpfe in ... den Unterarmen...



Da kenn ich ne gute Lockerungsübung.   Aber die wirste wohl schon kennen.   (Ob ich jemals alt bzw. reif genug sein werde, um diese Scherze stecken zu lassen ?    )


----------



## aramis (12. November 2004)

Nee, kenn ich nicht. Erzähl mal bitte. Meinste dieses Nachinten Biegen der Handflächen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidekrautler (12. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, kenn ich nicht. Erzähl mal bitte. Meinste dieses Nachinten Biegen der Handflächen?



Wahrscheinlich meint er das MÜTZE-GLATZE-spiel, oder auch 5 gegen willi genannt.    
ODÄR??


----------



## aramis (12. November 2004)

Boiz, sprecht doch mal Klartext. Ich versteh hier echt nur Bahnhof. Naja, nicht mal das. Google hat dazu auch nüscht.


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2004)

bashing the bishop
polishing the rifle
making a milk shake
putting Mr Kleenexâs kids through college

kurz: 
einen von der palme wedeln


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. November 2004)

@ara: klettern - seit ein einigen Jahren - im Augenblick allerdings eher wenig... in Tirol klettert aber echt fast jeder, ist totaler Volkssport hier...
das mit dem Fettverbrennen stimmt; Bouldern tu ich gar nicht, Halle auch fast nicht(wenn, dann nur Vorstieg - Kopf trainieren - bin allerdings nicht allzu Kopfstark beim Klettern - ein Freund von mir geht öfters mal free solo - das hab ich einmal bei einer lächerlichen 5 gemacht und ich bin innerlich fast gestorben - tu ich nie wieder...) - dafür oft Mehrseillängenrouten draußen... im Augenblick muß ich mich wahrscheinlich bei einer 7 extrem anstrengen, früher bin ich mit meiner Freundin fast täglich geklettert(trial böse vernachlässigt), da ging so ziemlich alles bis 8-(einmal auf Korsika eine 6c+(diese andere Skala ich glaub das ist eine 8-/8...Vorstieg, allerdings kein Rotpunkt - einmal ins Seil hängen) - das Technik-Kraft-Problem kenn ich auch - meine Freundin hatte viel weniger Kraft als ich, allerdings hat sie öfters Stellen auf Anhieb geschafft, wo ich lange herumeiern musste und dann durch einen skilllosen Kraftakt rauf bin... auf alle Fälle rult Klettern ziemlich...
ah ja kennt von euch jemand das Buch vom Klem: "Der 11. Grad"?


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ja kennt von euch jemand das Buch vom Klem: "Der 11. Grad"?


"Der Elfte Grad" - von Udo Neumann

"Udo Neumann und Klem Loskot haben ein Buch über den XI. Grad geschrieben. Das ist eine Traumbesetzung für ein solches Projekt, hat doch Udo mit den Büchern PERFORMANCE ROCK CLIMBING und LIZENZ ZUM KLETTERN Bücher geschrieben, die als die "Bibel des Sportklettern" (Land der Berge) bezeichnet werden. Sein Bewegungssehen schulte der Diplomsportlehrer überdies als Autor der Kletterfilme PERFORMANCE ROCK CLIMBING, BOULDER!, DIE KRAFT IM KLETTERN und EVOLUTION/REVOLUTION. 

Klem Loskot wiederum ist einer der wenigen Menschen, die im Moment wirklich etwas aus eigener Erfahrung über den XI. Grad schreiben können, gelangen ihm doch als bisher einzigem Kletterer nicht nur zahlreiche Erstbegehungen im glatten elften Grad, sondern auch Wiederholungen von Routen anderer Kletterer in diesem Grad. Seine Ausbildung zum Sportlehrer hilft ihm, seine praktischen Erfahrungen auch theoretisch umzusetzen. "


----------



## aramis (12. November 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> kurz:
> einen von der palme wedeln


Bin streng katholisch. Von sowas will ich nix wissen!

@Wimmeretz
Danke für die Infos. Die Bilder fetzen. Sowas gibts hier in der unmittelbaren Umgebung überhaupt nicht. Naja, paar Steinbrüche, aber die fetzen nicht so recht. Sonst halt nur Halle oder k4-kletterfelsen.de. Mehrseillänge... no way!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (12. November 2004)

interessantes Thema

ich bin abundzu mal in der Boulderhalle in Essen (citymonkey)em das was sagt  
Ich find das dynamische klettern trainiert wirklich gut die schnellkraft und körperspannung, hat bei mir aufjedenfal was gebracht; stärkt auch die finger zum bremsen und lenker packen.

So sachen wie die Typen von yamakasi machen ham wir auch abundzu ausprobiert, halt mal hier und da in der stadt planlos rumrennen und klettern, macht manchmal mindestens soviel spass wie trialen...oder fast


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2004)

@wimmeretz:
dieses plattenklettern hilft dir evtl. für gleichgewicht, 

aber wenn's um kraft geht brauchst du eher sowas: 




oder


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. November 2004)

Ich sag nur Team Ryouko..  http://www.urban-skills.com/videos/GUEST_VIDEOS_20040330_fridaynight3-mid.exe


----------



## kingpin18 (12. November 2004)

ich kann nur sagen ladet euch das runter es lohnt sich die jungs haben es echt drauf.  Würde es auch gern können. 

Mfg Mario


----------



## isah (12. November 2004)

http://media.hugi.is/hahradi/fyndnar/monkey1.wmv mit David belle

Ich würd mal den esel nach ner dicovery channel reportage (344 mb) fragen, die ist das beste das ich drüber finden konnte.

martin


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. November 2004)

@ara: das K4 schaut aber eh ganz fein aus, sonst kommst a mal nach Tirol...

@dubbel: mir gehts ned so um die Kraft-Sachen... am meisten flashen mich immer Senkrechtrouten, wo man das meiste auf Reibung macht - ist find ich im Vorstieg auch der größte Kick - ich geh halt von mir aus...
bouldern tu i überhaupt nimma - zu oft weh getan, zu großer Fingerverschleiß...

aber trotz allem: Klettern ist für mich Shiraz aus einem Riedl-Glas.
Trialen ist Champagner aus der Frau, die sexuell und mental zu passt(also fast halt).


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. November 2004)

city jumping machen wir hier auch oft, entweder parallel zum trialen paar gaps sprigen, mauern klettern, dropen oder so was oder gezielt zu fuß nach hindernissen suchen. mein lieblings style is mit geschlossenen beinen springen.
letzten sommer ham wir im urlaub auch bissel rumgezockt und sogar n ganzes video draus gemacht, hier maln ganz kleiner ausschnitt:   
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/backflip.mpg


----------



## elhefe (12. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Bin streng katholisch. Von sowas will ich nix wissen!



Naja. Dann bekommste wenigstens auch keine krummen Finger. Außerdem bleibt Dir der lästige Rückenmarksschwund erspart 




			
				wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotz allem: Klettern ist für mich Shiraz aus einem Riedl-Glas.
> Trialen ist Champagner aus der Frau, die sexuell und mental zu passt(also fast halt).



Schönes Fazit.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. August 2005)

ich hab mir gedacht ich versuch das heute mal und hab ein kleines vid gedreht. und ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht so durch die gegend zu joggen und ein paar moves einzubauen..  im gegensatz zu normalen joggen oder nordic walking 

stimmt.. habs editiert

8.5mb


----------



## isah (7. August 2005)

der link will irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (7. August 2005)

ROFL!

da hat einer nen uralten link ausgegraben der mir bisher verborgen blieb und wen sehe ich da auf dem foto:



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

>




mich unten links


----------



## Scrat (7. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL!
> 
> da hat einer nen uralten link ausgegraben der mir bisher verborgen blieb und wen sehe ich da auf dem foto:
> 
> ...



Ähm, blöde Frage...

Ist das der Fels links oberhalb von der Straße, wenn man beim Campingplatz in Obertrubach ("Bei Oma Eichler") rechts rausfährt?

Ich versuch' mich gerade an den Namen zu erinnern, aber ich komm' nimmer drauf...

Ich will auch mal wieder in die Fränkische...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Ray (7. August 2005)

genau der ist es...

heisst eldorado das felsmassiv und die route auf dem bild ist stonelove


----------

